# I still am confused looking for reviews



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2005)

When Jeff posted the link to new western reviews I found them and I have somehow found recent Hawaii reviews in a page that had all resorts in a long list that could be at least sorted by state alphabetically. These places didn't include the old reviews and I'm not sure how I got there. If I click on Tug Resort Databases in red above the BBS I only get the old review page and it does not include the new reviews I just read. What do I go to to access the new reviews since the new board got started? Thanks, I am sometimes pretty technically challenged here, so if this is obvious to others, sorry, it's not to me.
Liz


----------



## Keitht (Jul 23, 2005)

Liz,

Within the Resort Database, Reviews click Hawaii on the left hand side.  If you then click Hawaii (Big Island) on the next screen and scroll up to the top (or press Home on the keyboard, you will see the list of reviews in reverse date order.  Your recent review is at the very top.
I suspect there is an easier way to do this but at least this does work.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 23, 2005)

Liz,

After you select TUG Resort Databases, select *Ratings* instead of *Reviews*.  That will take you to the Ratings grid list of resorts in the database that can be sorted by different criteria (alpha, country, state, etc.) which includes links to the reviews.  The links go to the new page if there has been a review submitted after June 1, otherwise they go to the old page.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks, I will try both these things.
Liz


----------

